# Counter-terrorism/insurgency: "Battle of Algiers" on Nov. 10



## MarkOttawa (10 Nov 2007)

It's on Turner Classic Movies at 2000 Eastern Time.
http://imdb.com/title/tt0058946/



> In 2003, the New York Times reported that the Pentagon screened this film for officers and civilian experts who were discussing the challenges faced by the US military forces in Iraq. The flier inviting guests to the screening read: "How to win a battle against terrorism and lose the war of ideas".



The _NY Times_ piece:
http://www.rialtopictures.com/eyes_xtras/battle_times.html

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## tomahawk6 (10 Nov 2007)

Wouldnt work for us, we arent allowed to torture terrorists.


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Nov 2007)

MarkOttawa said:
			
		

> It's on Turner Classic Movies at 2000 Eastern Time.
> http://imdb.com/title/tt0058946/
> 
> The _NY Times_ piece:
> ...



Can't recommend the film enough - my sweetie, who teaches political science at university, uses it in some of her classes.  She finds, though, that many of the younger students from the "15 second attention span" generation are not used to the (relatively) slower, more deliberate pace of the film.



			
				tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Wouldnt work for us, we arent allowed to torture terrorists.



Didn't turn out to work in the longer run for the French, either (although I think torture wasn't the key issue that caused French public opinion to turn).  

Citizens gotta have patience for the timelines this stuff requires, and it appears Western democracies don't have enough patience to see these things to the end - immediate gratification isn't quick enough (sorta like the university students watching the film?)

Thanks for the head's up, Mark - my computer's on the fritz (doing this from a public terminal), so I think I'll take in the flick...


----------



## midget-boyd91 (10 Nov 2007)

I saw this film sometime last year. I don't think I blinked once during the duration.

Make sure you have you reading glasses handy, the movie is entirely in French and Arabic (I think its Arabic), so everything is subtitled.


----------

